# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2020



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2020 às 21:36)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Out 2020 às 18:59)

Boa tarde,

Céu muito nublado agora e não falta muito para começar a chover pois já se vê as cortinas de chuva a tapar os montes. Parece que vem aí uma noite de chuva e bastante vento.

2,1mm acumulados da chuva de madrugada.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Out 2020 às 19:23)

Depois dos aguaceiros fortes da noite e da manhã e de um aguaceiro curto ao início da tarde , a chuva regressa agora .
Céu muito carregado  , já com algum vento , é o prelúdio para uma noite de temporal. 

Vendo os modelos , boas perspetivas para os próximos tempos , com a possibilidade de ser estabelecida uma corrente de oeste . É o início de outono à antiga.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2020 às 19:30)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Deve chover de noite 
Está madrugada choveu alguma coisa 
1,5 mm
Máxima de 19,6°C
Mínima de 14,1°C
Temperatura atual de 16,5°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2020 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Hoje houve alguma chuva fraca de madrugada, dia de céu com abertas, encobrindo a partir do meio da tarde.
Neste momento *16,2ºC* e tempo já bastante fechado, a noite promete
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *19,4ºC*
Tmín: *13,7ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2020 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Regresso a este fórum com o novo ano hidrológico.
Fiz uma pausa "sabática" deste espaço, peço desculpa aos membros activos do nosso cantinho.
Entre férias, muito trabalho em casa e no serviço, aproveitei também para fazer uma "purga" de alguns tópicos do fórum que considero "tóxicos" por nada acrescentarem à nossa comunidade nos últimos meses.
----

Na passada 6ª feira fiz a manutenção da EMA de Luzim-Penafiel, e logo que possa farei na EMA de Paços de Ferreira (farei em tempo seco; no início do verão efectuei limpeza dos sensores).

Hoje o dia começou com alguma chuva fraca, tendo acumulado em casa 1,0 mm.
O dia foi nublado e algo fresco, com pouco vento.
De momento o vento sopra fraco e começa a chuviscar.

*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 71%*​
Cumprimentos a todos e boas emoções meteorológicas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Out 2020 às 20:29)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca mas certinha. 
T- 16.0ºC; HR- 92%; D.V- O; V.Vento 12.2kph; hPa 1005.2
Promete ser uma noite de chuva pelas imagens radar.


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2020 às 23:09)

Boas,
Que bela noite que para aqui vai  Chuva fraca mas tocada ao vento que já se faz sentir com rajadas fortes, melhor não podia estar para dormir

O acumulado é de *2,5mm* na estação mais próxima. Aqui ao lado, em Pedroso, a estação local já leva *5,1mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Out 2020 às 23:58)

Chuva, vento fraco. 
Noite de inverno. 
T-17.4ºC; HR- 98%; DV- O; V.Vento 11.2kph


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Out 2020 às 07:37)

Bom dia .

Muita chuva e vento .


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2020 às 10:45)

Bom dia 
Muito vento de madrugada 
Alguma chuva 
Acumulados de 6,8 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,2°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Out 2020 às 11:57)

Aguaceiro com rajadas fortíssimas! Temperatura em queda.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Out 2020 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.
Vento moderado.
Fresquinho.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2020 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.

Como esperado foi uma noite de muita chuva, ainda longe "daquelas noites de chuva à antiga", pode-se dizer uma boa noite de chuva outonal.
O vento também se fez notar, soprando moderado a forte. Há por aí muita folhagem nas estradas.
O acumulado até às 24h foi de 10,7 mm, e das 0h até ao momento mais 27,4 mm caíram, maioritariamente de madrugada.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira, no mesmo período, acumulou 12,3 mm  e 18,2 mm respectivamente (espero confirmar mais logo o valor já que faltam validações por parte do IPMA.

O dia tem visto alguns aguaceiros, ocasionalmente moderados, de curta duração.
Está fresco.

*Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 73%*​
Nota: o *ANO HIDROLÓGICO 2019-2020* terminado no dia 30 de setembro apresentou um acumulado de precipitação de *2197,3 mm*.
Foi um período particularmente húmido por cá, bastante irregular, com uma primavera húmida. Hajam mais destes mas estendidos a todo o território - bem necessário!


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2020 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Dia com alguma chuva/aguaceiros, (mas nada comparado com alguns temporais de Outono/Inverno, que deixam por vezes quase 100 mm de chuva ) e sobretudo vento por vezes forte, acumulados *8.6 mm* até ao momento.

Está fresco, acentuado pelo vento, 14.6ºc actuais.

De referir que o ano hidrológico  2019/2020 e que terminou em 30/09 passado deixou *1382,1 mm *por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Out 2020 às 22:15)

Segundo a MeteoGalicia, houve várias estações a mais de 900 metros que tiveram acumulados superiores a 30 mm. Aliás, das cinco primeiras da lista, três delas estão até bem próximas da fronteira portuguesa:  
- O Invernadeiro (a 20 km de Portugal): 54,4 mm 
- Serra do Eixe (a 40 km de Portugal): 42,2 mm
- San Xoán de Río (a 44 km de Portugal): 38,2 mm
https://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/efemerides/extremos.action?request_locale=gl

É uma pena que o IPMA não tenha estações com uma abrangência parecida à da MeteoGalicia, pois acho que ver-se-iam acumulados bem superiores em certas zonas de montanha do Norte, provavelmente até superiores aos que referi anteriormente. Enfim, veremos amanhã os acumulados registados hoje na rede IPMA!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2020 às 23:36)

Célula em desenvolvimento com eco vermelho ao largo de Aveiro


----------



## qwerl (3 Out 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Noite de inverno, com chuva fraca a moderada e bastante vento, perfeito para dormir

Durante a tarde o tempo aguentou-se, apenas com alguns aguaceiros fracos esporádicos, e o vento a dar uma sensação térmica desagradável.

Neste momento o vento já está mais calmo. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte, estão apenas *11,5ºC*

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *17,1ºC*
Tmín: *11,5ºC*
Acumulado: *11,9mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Out 2020 às 01:14)

Boa noite, 
Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, vento q.b. 
Cai um aguaceiro moderado de momento. 
T- 11.3ºC; HR- 92%; D.V- N/NO; V.V- 2.5kph


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Out 2020 às 14:44)

Boa tarde  

Mais um dia de aguaceiros .

Neste momento cai mais um .


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.

A noite ainda apresentou um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, já de dia, apenas uma chuviscada cerca das 13h.
O sol apareceu de manhã, mas a partir das 12h a capa de nuvens tornou tudo cinzento. O sol agora já não entra.
Está fresco, mesmo o vento, sendo fraco, aumenta o desconforto térmico.
O *acumulado de hoje* está em *1,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 64%
*​Tenham um excelente fim de semana


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Out 2020 às 23:24)

Bela noite de chuva .


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia 
Períodos de Céu muito nublado 
Madrugada e início da manhã com chuva/aguaceiros
Acumulados de 5,3 mm
Temperatura mínima de 12,2°C
Temperatura atual de 14,4°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2020 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Pela noite\madrugada tivemos chuva fraca pela região.
O *acumulado* está nos *4,1 mm*.
O céu está muito nublado, por vezes entra o sol.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de ONO.

*Tactual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 74%*​
Bom domingo a todos. Bom fim de semana prolongado.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Out 2020 às 11:46)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia nublado , com aguaceiros fracos. 

Temp .: 16 ° c


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Out 2020 às 17:01)

Tarde chuvosa . Chove fraco , mas certinho .


----------



## qwerl (5 Out 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Dia cinzento com chuva fraca também por aqui durante a tarde.

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *18,8ºC*
Tmín: *12,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1,9mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2020 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje foi cinzentão.
O vento esteve fraco de SSO.
A chuva, essa, foi fraca. Como tal não é de estranhar os *2,3 mm* de *acumulado* que tenho a esta hora.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## guimeixen (6 Out 2020 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Ontem esteve a chover fraco quase todo o dia. Mais para o fim do dia recomeçou e ainda não parou!
Neste momento chove fraco e está nevoeiro.
Estão 15,7°C, 100% de HR e o acumulado vai em 2mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Out 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia. 

Chove sem parar desde o final da tarde de ontem , fraca , mas molha bem .


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2020 às 13:35)

Boas tardes,

O dia segue bastante outonal, fechado, com muito nevoeiro e temperaturas bastante amenas; 18,4 ºC neste momento.
A chuva é fraca e pouca; o somatório de ontem e hoje é de apenas 2,54 mm.

Mais lá para o meio da tarde o sol ainda cá deve vir ao burgo dar um ar de sua graça. Cá o esperamos


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2020 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Ontem e hoje foram dois excelentes dias de outono. Muito sol, temperatura muito amena - até mesmo com sensação de calor abafado devido à (ainda) elevada humidade no ar no início da tarde.
Também a noite de ontem, como a de hoje, amenas. A temperatura até é relativamente baixa mas a sensação térmica é superior.
O vento tem soprado fraco.

*Ontem
Tmín: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,7ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 23,9ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 84%
*​Depois da manutenção da EMA de Luzim-Penafiel, hoje fiz a manutenção da EMA de Paços de Ferreira.
Acho que estão prontas para o outono-inverno; que venham de lá muitos e bons dados.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2020 às 19:45)

Boa noite.

Reina a calmaria, também aqui no tópico. 
Hoje tivemos um dia muito luminoso. O culpado? O vento, que ao inicio da tarde soprou moderado.
Com o vento, a atmosfera, que tem sido bastante húmida pela neblina sempre presente nesta semana, ficou límpida. Ao início da tarde sentia-se bem o calor do sol a irradiar na pele.
Agora temos céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura agradável.

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 58%
*​*Votos de um bom resto de sábado e excelente domingo.*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

Mais um belo dia de outono aqui pela Invicta, sendo já notória a descida da temperatura. A máxima não chegou aos 20 ºC. Mínima de 10,4 ºC e 14,7 ºC neste momento. 
No sábado fiz uma pequena caminhada na serra de Montemuro, a partir da capela de São Pedro do Campo, em Cinfães. Estava um vento gelado lá em cima, a cerca de 1.100 metros de altitude, e o outono também por lá já dava uns ares de sua graça:


----------



## qwerl (12 Out 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite

A reportar de Esmoriz, por aqui dia de céu limpo e vento moderado constante durante todo o dia.

Dados de hoje (estação praia de Esmoriz): 
Tmáx: *20.0ºC*
Tmin: *12,0ºC*
Neste momento estão *13,1ºC*, algum nevoeiro baixo e o vento continua, noite algo desagradável


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Os dias vão começando a mostrar uma faceta mais outonal, com descida lenta das máximas e das mínimas.
Ao menos permitem uma melhor adaptação às temperaturas.
O vento tem nos tem feito alguma companhia.
O céu está limpo, mas nota-se alguma neblina nalguns locais.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 77%
*​*Continuação de uma boa semana.*


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Out 2020 às 09:37)

Bom dia. 

Amanhecer bem frio hoje , com uma tmin de 5 ° c .

Algumas nuvens.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Out 2020 às 10:44)

Bom dia, primeira mínima fria da temporada, com *2.8ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2020 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Ontem e hoje tivemos noites já bem frias, com *Tmín* de *3,3ºC* e *4,0ºC* respectivamente.
Como os dias ainda vão sendo temperados pelo sol, as casas ainda não estão frias - estão frescas, um leve agasalho e aguenta-se bem. Ontem tive uma *Tmáx* de *17,2ºC*, hoje de *19,2ºC*.
Ontem o vento ainda soprou moderado pela tarde, hoje apenas fraco.
O vento neste momento está calmo, com o céu limpo.

*Tactual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 66%*​
Venha de lá o fim de semana prazenteiro, principalmente o domingo que, com corrente de leste, será  algo quente.
Quanto à chuva (de jeito!), venha de lá a próxima semana.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2020 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
O dia amanheceu, inesperadamente, com chuva pelo Porto Acumulados andam pelos 1–1,5 mm.
A mínima foi de 9,7 ºC, estando agora ligeiramente acima, nos 10,1 ºC. O sol esforça-se por espreitar por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Out 2020 às 10:42)

Bom dia .

Dia de chuva , vai caindo de forma fraca. 

A temperatura está nos 13 ° c.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Out 2020 às 16:25)

Por aqui , o céu já está a ficar nublado.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2020 às 21:02)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Amanhã começa a nova tempestade ou ciclone de nome Bárbara .
Temperatura máxima de 23°C
Mínima de 10,2°C
Atual de 17,0°C
69% hr
A pressão tem vindo a descer 1013 hPa 
Bem vinda Bárbara 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Out 2020 às 10:18)

Bom dia. 

Céu muito nublado. 

Vento muito forte.


----------



## ampa62 (19 Out 2020 às 12:35)

Bom dia, 

De volta após longa ausência 

De momento céu muito nublado.

Tact = 18.2ºC (mínima de 15.8ºC)
HR = 72% (a subir)
Patm = 989 mb (a descer)

Quanto a chuva, nada a registar.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 12:48)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Desta vez o centro e sul terão mais chuva 
Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
74% hr
Pressão a 1008 hPa 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 13:47)

Já chove por Gondomar 
0,4 mm


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:12)

*Seguimento Especial BARBARA*​


----------



## ampa62 (21 Out 2020 às 12:43)

No Porto, agora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2020 às 12:02)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol
Alguns aguaceiros ao início da manhã 
Acumulados de 0,8 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,8°C
82% hr
1011 hPa 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2020 às 14:48)

A Este de São João da Madeira, agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Out 2020 às 19:22)

A descarregar algures no Porto lado direito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2020 às 21:31)

Forte aguaceiro por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 4,8 mm
13,5°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (23 Out 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia, 

Manhã calma.  12.7ºC, 97% HR, 1004 mB e 5.1 mm acumulados.

Em modo de estágio para um fim de semana de chuva.


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2020 às 12:40)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Manhã de aguaceiros 
Rendeu 12,1 mm
16,5°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite.

Por cá tudo tem andado numa paz meteorológica.
Por incrível que pareça, Paços de Ferreira tem sido por esta altura uma das zonas com menos precipitação.
Ontem tive um acumulado de 3,3 mm e hoje tenho 3,0 mm.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira teve acumulados de 1,9 mm e 4,0 mm respectivamente.
Já a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel teve acumulados de 2,8 mm e 5,1 mm respectivamente.
Ontem perto das 22h, apanhei um aguaceiro muito intenso no centro da cidade de Paredes, mas tanto Paços de Ferreira e Penafiel (cidades) ficaram apenas com aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento está tudo calminho. Céu parcialmente nublado e vento calmo.

*EMA de Luzim-Penafiel
Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: (avaria)

EMA de Paços de Ferreira
Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 100%

Cá em casa
Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 83%*​
A diferença na humidade relativa entre a EMA de Paços e a minha estação tem a ver com a localização de uma e de outra, e pelo facto de a Oregon ir até aos 96% (que corresponde a 100% tecnicamente).


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Out 2020 às 08:25)

Bom dia.

Chove bem por aqui .


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Out 2020 às 13:13)

Que grande ventania por aqui agora .


----------



## ampa62 (24 Out 2020 às 18:19)

Por aqui já chove há 45 min e o pluviometro não regista nada.. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2020 às 19:50)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuviscos,  acumulos
0,5 mm
15,1°C
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Out 2020 às 20:15)

Muita chuva e vento !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2020 às 21:29)

Temporal pela cidade do Porto.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2020 às 23:25)

Vento vai assobiando nas janelas.

Rajada máxima *82km/h SSW*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2020 às 23:58)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia ingrato, devido ao trabalho não pude acompanhar o desenrolar da meteorologia.
O que sei é que montei mal o pluviómetro e nada registei de acumulado. Nada quer dizer... Recorri ao udómetro e verifiquei que o *acumulado* é de *8,6 mm*. Menos mal.
Já resolvi o problema e agora é esperar pelo *alerta amarelo *e que a chuva seja a esperada, uma bela noite de outonia (não se pode ainda chamar de invernia!).
Quanto ao vento, o posicionamento da bela e imensa depressão localizada a sul da Islândia permite um dia ventoso e uma madrugada (aparentemente) também ela ventosa. Vai soprando moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes de SSO.

*Tactual: 14,9ºC*
*Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Elmamado (25 Out 2020 às 00:21)

Zona da Madalena Vila Nova de Gaia. Muito vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2020 às 01:30)

Está mais vento agora do que na Depressão Bárbara. Merecia um alerta laranja/vermelho de vento IPMA

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Out 2020 às 01:36)

Boa noite povo da meteorologia.
Que bela noite de outono que mais parece inverno, chuva com fartura e vento também. 
Já tinha saudades de ouvir a chuva a bater na janela. 
Condições atuais: T- 16.5ºC; HR- 99%; D.V-SSO; V.V- 24.5kph (rajada); Rain rate: 4.2mm/h; Acumulados de 13.2mm desde às 00:00h.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2020 às 02:12)

Boa noite 
Muito vento por Gondomar 
Para já não chove 
15,5°C
99% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Out 2020 às 03:00)

Condições atuais: T- 16.3ºC; HR99%; V.V- 28kph (rajada); Rain rate: 8.2mm/h
Sigo o mês de outubro com 104.5mm


----------



## slbgdt (25 Out 2020 às 03:03)

Muita chuva batida a vento..
Estradas já com lençóis de água.
Uma bela noite


----------



## dj_teko (25 Out 2020 às 03:14)

Parece que vem algo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2020 às 03:20)

Que ventania!!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2020 às 03:43)

Vento médio nos *58km/h*

Rajada máxima *106km/h*

Grande vendaval..


----------



## Stinger (25 Out 2020 às 03:58)

Vento intenso com chuva intensa muito bom

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2020 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

madrugada de chuva e vento por vezes forte, acumulados *28 mm* até ao momento,*15.2 mm* acumulados numa hora entre as 3 e as 4 da manhã 

14.2ºc actuais, vento W 16Km/h e 96% HR.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2020 às 09:33)

Bom dia 
Muita chuva por Gondomar  
Madrugada de ventania 
Chuva desde início da manhã 
Acumulados de 20,2 mm
14,3°C


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2020 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva neste momento, à passagem desta linha de instabilidade:






O acumulado nas estações de referência anda à volta dos 21 mm, tendo o grosso da precipitação caído durante a madrugada. Foi forte o suficiente para me acordar, por volta das 4 da manhã.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2020 às 09:38)

Chuva torrencial 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Out 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia .

Após uma noite de muita chuva e vento , estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros fortes .


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2020 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui o registo do anemómetro da minha estação






Acumulados *20mm *Rate max: *135mm/hr  *


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2020 às 12:52)

Boa tarde.

Mas que bela noite de outonia. 
Muito vento, boa chuva.
Agora ainda nos mantemos em regime de aguaceiros bem espaçados.
O *acumulado* está nos *30,5 mm*.

Em relação às *EMA*: Paços de Ferreira tem um *acumulado de 24,1 mm* e Luzim-Penafiel *acumula 29,2 mm*.

Tive uma *rajada máxima de 53,3 km\h* às 01.18h.

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 85%*​
Continuação de bom domingo e um excelente "confinamento"...


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Out 2020 às 14:57)

Um evento com relativa intensidade no norte do distrito de Aveiro, no dia de hoje e até ao momento:

Arouca (IPMA) - 57 mm
Mosteiró (Feira) - 58 mm
São João da Madeira - 53 mm
Ovar - 56 mm
Sever do Vouga - 63 mm


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2020 às 16:00)

Boas,

Grandes células com alguma atividade elétrica a caminho do Porto:






Acumulado nos 23,11 mm.


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2020 às 16:23)

Tromba de água muito difusa formou se por instantes a oeste de São Jacinto


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2020 às 16:30)

supercell disse:


> Tromba de água muito difusa formou se por instantes a oeste de São Jacinto


Falta aí uma foto?


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2020 às 16:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Falta aí uma foto?


Ja consegui finalmente meter xD


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2020 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.

Mais uns aguaceiros pela zona, um deles intenso e curto.
O *acumulado* foi subindo, agora está nos *35,8 mm*.

A *EMA de Paços de ferreira* subiu o *acumulado* para *28,4 mm*.
Já a *EMA de Luzim-Penafiel* apresenta um *acumulado* de *30,4 mm*.

Ainda não foi um evento verdadeiramente invernoso, com chuva forte\intensa durante muitas horas. Mas já é um começo e dá esperança a quem quer um inverno "à antiga". 

O sol é que não aparece, tempo muito mas mesmo muito cinzento, Um bocadito deprimente também. É como ver as notícias por estes dias. 

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## ampa62 (25 Out 2020 às 17:25)

Boa tarde.
Hoje foi um dia ventoso e de aguaceiros.
A trovoada Instalou-se nas redondezas.
De momento com 36.8 mm acumulados e uns amenos 13*C.

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2020 às 17:45)

Dia com chuva / aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 23,7 mm
12,2°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Out 2020 às 17:49)

Mais um aguaceiro forte .

Está a arrefecer bem.


----------



## Paula (25 Out 2020 às 18:24)

Boa noite.

Grande trovão agora e acompanhado por um aguaceiro de granizo.


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Out 2020 às 18:25)

Trovoada por Braga neste momento. 
Chove torrencialmente com queda de granizo.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2020 às 18:40)

Boas,

fresquinho por aqui, 11.4ºc actuais ( mínima do dia).

*31.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Aguaceiro torrencial à uns minutos acompanhado por um grande trovão! 
Agora vê-se as estrelas e uma grande torre de um aguaceiro a passar a NE.
O acumulado vai em 54,6mm.  5mm deixados por este aguaceiro.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2020 às 20:15)

Boas,
Que friozinho cortante que se sente lá fora! 11,1 ºC  
24,38 mm acumulados.

Ao final da tarde o sol ainda espreitou por uns momentos, com direito a arco-íris


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2020 às 21:17)

Boa noite a todos.

Os aguaceiros, em geral fracos no final da tarde\início da noite aumentaram o *acumulado* para *39,1 mm*.
Na EMA de Paços de Ferreira (sem covid de momento ) o *acumulado* subiu para os *32,1 mm*.
Na EMA de Luzim-Penafiel, o *acumulado* é agora de *31,7 mm*.

De resto, o vento sopra fraco e está fresco.

*Tactual: 9,0ºC
Hr:  91%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tactual: 9,0ºC
Hr: 95%

EMA Luzim
Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: --*​
Nota: os valores da EMA de Luzim tem um atraso de aprox. 1 hora, os da EMA de Pços cerca de 10 minutos.

A todos uma excelente semana!


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2020 às 21:43)

Boa noite 
Está frio !
10,8°C
24,0 mm acumulados 
92% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Out 2020 às 22:10)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo e rajadas de vento

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2020 às 23:13)

Se estivessemos todos atentos, à 1 hora atrás tinhamos visto trovoada a Oeste/Noroeste de Matosinhos


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2020 às 23:16)

Trovoada agora a Oeste da Murtosa, Aveiro


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Out 2020 às 10:36)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de aguaceiros .

Está frio , a Tmin foi de 7° c e agora ainda só estão 11 ° c .


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2020 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Por aqui tudo calmo, um ou outro aguaceiro noturno, tendo *acumulado* *2,0 mm*.
A madrugada foi fria, com uma *Tmín de 3,8ºC*.

*Tactual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Gates (26 Out 2020 às 15:57)

18,5 graus e muito sol às 14h.
17,5 graus agora com uma valente carga de água...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2020 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Por aqui começou a chover ao início da manhã.
Chuva fraca de momento, ainda sem acumulação.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
E está fresquinho.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC

Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Out 2020 às 09:57)

Bom dia .

Chove intensamente . Choveu a noite quase toda , mas aumentou no início da manhã de intensidade .

Temp. : 12° c


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2020 às 17:13)

Boa tarde.

Com pequenas pausas, tem chovido fraco ao longo da manhã e tarde. Lentamente vai aumentando de intensidade, ainda que o radar não o mostre.
O vento tende a aumentar a sua intensidade também, sopra moderado com rajadas de SSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *6,4 mm*.

*Acumulados actuais
Ema de paços de Ferreira: 4,0 mm (atraso de 10 mn)
EMA de Luzim-Penafiel: 1,8 mm (atraso de 1h)
*
------

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Out 2020 às 17:51)

Por aqui , chuva e vento .

Chove sem parar o dia inteiro , por vezes com grande intensidade .

Dia invernal. 

Tatual:  13 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (27 Out 2020 às 18:33)

Por Covas tem chovido de uma forma regular durante todo o dia: 11.7 mm acumulados.

A temperatura não variou muito: 11,0 a 15,1ºC

HR: 98%


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2020 às 18:52)

Boa noite,

por aqui também tem chovido toda a tarde e continua, o acumulado está nos *9.2 mm*.

14.7ºc actuais, vento SW 19 Km/h e 96 % HR.

EDIT: chove com intensidade agora!


----------



## 1337 (27 Out 2020 às 19:56)

Por Ponte de Lima o dia está acima do esperado, choveu a tarde toda e continua. Já levo 21.6 mm


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2020 às 20:41)

*13.4 mm *acumulados, continua a chover


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2020 às 21:02)

Chuva fraca / moderada por Gondomar 
8,1 mm
13,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2020 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Continua a chover fraco a moderado. Está o ar saturado.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de *SSO*.
O *acumulado* está nos *13**,7 mm*.

*Acumulados actuais
Ema de paços de Ferreira: 10,2 mm (atraso de 10 mn)
EMA de Luzim-Penafiel: 5,8 mm (atraso de 1h)
*
------

*Tactual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Vamos ver o que a noite nos traz. Certo é o sol que começará já amanhã a mostrar-se nalgumas zonas. Vai saber bem...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2020 às 22:06)

Boa noite a todos,
Mas que dia de chuva, como eu gosto 
Choveu praticamente todo o dia, parou a cerca de uma hora.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2020 às 17:27)

Boas tardes,

O dia de ontem, morrinhento, chuvoso, muito cinzento e, quiçá, um nadinha deprimente, rendeu uns jeitosos 13,72 mm. Durante a madrugada ainda deu para espremer mais 1,27 mm, chegando-se ao grande total de 14,99 mm.

Dia algo diferente hoje, seco e ensolarado, especialmente durante a manhã. A tarde tem estado com o céu mais carregado, ainda que com algum sol. Temperaturas bem amenas: 17,1 ºC de máxima e 13,5 ºC de mínima. 

Por agora, a noite vai chegando, tão cedo...  Estão 15,4 ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2020 às 18:52)

Boa noite.

Como refere o @João Pedro , pela manhã o sol apareceu, mas pela tarde esteve muito cinzento.
Tinha a esperança de uma tarde bem seca, com o sol a brilhar. Nada disso!
Já com o cair da noite o céu limpou. Ou seja, nada de sol. :\
Menos mal, amanhã teremos o astro-rei na sua plenitude, num dia ameno e agradável.

A madrugada ainda trouxe um *acumulado* de* 1,3 mm*.
O *total mensal* está nos *154,1 mm*. Um pouco abaixo do normal, mas é normal. 

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite .

AVISO VERMELHO para a agitação marítima emitido há cerca de meia - hora . 
Eu moro a cerca de 1 km da praia e é impressionante o barulho do mar , parece que tenho o mar à porta.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2020 às 18:28)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos sol, ainda que ao amanhecer alguma nebulosidade baixa tenha estado presente.
Esteve agradável, com pouco vento.
Nota para a humidade que os terrenos apresentam. Apesar do brilho do sol, sem vento a humidade não baixa por aí além.
Há pouco terminei de cortar a relva, estava difícil, tudo bem molhado, mesmo a relva estando relativamente curta.

*Tmín: 8,9ºC
Tmáx: 21,1ºC

Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 79%


*​*VOTOS DE EXCELENTE CONFINAMENTO!
Se sairem de casa e atravessarem fronteiras, tenham o bilhete do espectáculo à mão. Ou cartão de turista. Ou de político. Ou...vocês percebem. 

Bom fim de semana.*


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Boa noite. 

Noite de chuva e vento .


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite.

Temos desde o final da tarde chuva fraca\chuvisco, ainda sem acumulação. A chuva está ao que parece mais centrada na zona minhota, Alto Minho.
O vento sopra fraco de *S*.

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 93%
*​*Continuação de um bom fim de semana.*


----------

